# Are they Mature?



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

I live near the Fergus Falls area and I acquired some new hunting land. I am the only one that hunts it during the bow season. I believe others have hunted it in the past during gun but my brother in law just bought the farm, and noone has contacted him about gun hunting yet. I set up my trail cam on Monday afternoon. I went and checked it this morning, this is what I found. I am just curious about the maturity of either of these bucks. What do you guys think?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Nope, young deer. 2 years old for top and 3 for the bottom would be my wild *** guess, but I'm no biologist. Either way, they got a lot growing up to do.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very young! Has some growing to do! If no one shoots him!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Agreed young deer....

Look at the back.....straight with no sag.
Look at the belly....again straight and no sag or "beer gut"
Look at the neck. .... Does not look like one huge brisket. very skinny.

I would say a two year old deer or close to it.

But great frame on the head gear.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Classic 2 1/2 year old deer there.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

AdamFisk said:


> Nope, young deer. 2 years old for top and 3 for the bottom would be my wild a$$ guess, but I'm no biologist. Either way, they got a lot growing up to do.


x2


----------



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

If I am given a good shot opportunity on the Nine, then I will probably take it. It will be easier for me to pass the eight. I am on a 3 year drought. That nine looks mighty nice to me.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

then shoot him. why ask us?


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

whats the surrounding property? such as is there public grounds or all private? you probably have a mature buck in the area


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I forgot to add...

If you are happy and satisfied with shooting either buck.... Then do it.

I have always said if you shoot a fawn or a monster. The trophy is in the eye of the beholder. I can not fault anyone for that.

So good luck.


----------

